# Do you have a knitting "quirk"?



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

Mine is when I'm working on a project and get almost finished and know I haven't made any mistakes I will purposely put in a backward stitch because I believe only God can make something perfect. Just a little quirk I've done for years. But I always put it somewhere where it won't show.


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

It is presumptuous to think you need to make mistake on purpose!


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

So sorry, didn't mean to make it sound that way and I am by no means a perfect knitter. I just thought this would be a fun topic. I won't make that mistake again.


Goldengate said:


> It is presumptuous to think you need to make mistake on purpose!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Goldengate said:


> It is presumptuous to think you need to make mistake on purpose!


Does this mean that no project has ever been completed without a mistake? By anyone? At any time?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I have a few quirks grammabob.
If I`m watching a movie, and someone in the movie is wearing a cable sweater - I will pause the movie to look at the sweater design and make a mental note to go on Ravelry for cable knit ideas.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

grammabob said:


> So sorry, didn't mean to make it sound that way and I am by no means a perfect knitter. I just thought this would be a fun topic. I won't make that mistake again.


meh! Don't worry about it - it IS a fun topic :thumbup: I'm not sure if it's a real "quirk" or not but I have a habit when I'm making cables to hook the cable in the collar of my shirt. I'll forget it's there and walk out the door with it on. My DH just shakes his head and laughs.

Oh! By the way, welcome to KP! Most of us are really a fun bunch. Really, we are. :-D


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

Goldengate must be having a bad day...I am not a quirky person. But I don't do the continental knitting or throw. I taught myself to knit so what comes off my needles looks right, but I didn't hold my thread or needles the way I "should". Is that quirky?


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

RebeccaVM said:


> Goldengate must be having a bad day...I am not a quirky person. But I don't do the continental knitting or throw. I taught myself to knit so what comes off my needles looks right, but I didn't hold my thread or needles the way I "should". Is that quirky?


I`m the same way too Rebecca. I can`t knit smoothly and effortlessly like I see other people doing where their needles are clicking away while they talk without looking at the pattern. I just do it the way I like doing my knitting.
I`m self taught too.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

grammabob said:


> Mine is when I'm working on a project and get almost finished and know I haven't made any mistakes I will purposely put in a backward stitch because I believe only God can make something perfect. Just a little quirk I've done for years. But I always put it somewhere where it won't show.


I have mentioned this before, but obviously bears repeating:

A fine Persian rug will almost always include intentional imperfections. In fact, there's an old Persian proverb that says, "A Persian Rug is Perfectly Imperfect, and Precisely Imprecise". This notion of intentionally including slight and minor irregularities is derived from the religious belief that God is the only perfect being and that attempting absolute perfection would be claiming the position of the Almighty.

There is absolutely nothing presumptuous about what you are doing.


----------



## Goldengate (Jan 30, 2013)

I meant we should always do our best, not presume that our efforts will offend God because of our striving.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

My knitting quirk is I like to put my knitting down ready for a right side row


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

WendyBee said:


> I`m the same way too Rebecca. I can`t knit smoothly and effortlessly like I see other people doing where their needles are clicking away while they talk without looking at the pattern. I just do it the way I like doing my knitting.
> I`m self taught too.


As long as we get the job done and have a good time I don't worry about how I hold stuff.

In regards to perfection...no one has ever made anything perfect. Even if they think it's perfect, I guarantee you there is a mistake somewhere....but what does it matter? IF the end item is beautiful and loved and appreciated????


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Absolutely Rebecca, well said.
We used to live in the Jax area when hubby was in the Navy. We lived there for nearly for nearly 10 years until hubby retired. I loved it there, and miss the beaches.


----------



## Hoots (Jan 22, 2012)

Buying more wool !!!!!!!! Buying even more wool !!!!!Hoot ! Hoot !


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

WendyBee - I love Jacksonville, I married a Navy man. He is out now and we stayed. I never go to the beach any more. I take to many medications that say stay out of the sun...but I love sitting on the beach reading a book....awwww!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Hoots said:


> Buying more wool !!!!!!!! Buying even more wool !!!!!Hoot ! Hoot !


God love you!! That is a great quirk!


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I wasn't going to answer, but I did not want you to think we were a bunch of crabs. I put my circular needles around my neck for safe keeping and then forget they are there. I also know to look for my glasses on top of my head.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I don't do anything wrong.....everything I do is perfect and if you don't believe me, just ask me! Most of us on KP are fun loving and enjoy each others company. You are welcomed here and don't let others bring you down or make you feel bad. We all have bad days and we all have to try and overlook those who want to make snippy or snide remarks at times. This was a great question and the quirkiness of knitting or crocheting for me are too many to list. The main one is that I want it to look just exactly like the picture of the pattern. That never or rarely ever happens. I really think our own personalities come out in our crafting.


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

Not sure whether this is quirky, but I can never put my knitting down until I have finished the wrong side row, ie, if doing stocking stitch, always have to finish after the purl row. Probably because I prefer the knit stitch over purl and won't be so keen to pick up my knitting again if I have to start with a purl row!


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

That`s another thing I miss about hubby being in the Navy Rebecca.... the NAS Jacksonville hospital with free hospital visits and prescriptions. Both our sons were born there.
I remember at a pre-natal appointment and I was waiting for ages. I was knitting a white afghan for our 2nd son. But I was too embarrassed to bring my knitting with me as it was grimy from all the times I took the rows back LOL


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks so much for everybody's replies. Makes me feel better after that slightly rocky start. I enjoy reading everyone's posts and it's a great way to get my day started and a pick-me-up several times a day.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Another quirk I have is to put the cable needle in my mouth in between stitches. When I`m on the reverse side, my cable needle(s) rest on the pen caddy I made about 7 years ago.
Also on my desk is a bottle of rubbing alcohol and a box of tissues that I use to sanitize my cable needle before I start the days knitting.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

I like to have an extra project with me if I'm out of the house ( just in case). I also like to be sure to have everything I may need with me, even if the pattern doesn't call for that particular tool to be used, or I'm not ready to sew together yet. I also hang my circulars around my neck sometimes, stick my cable needle behind my ear or in my cleavage so I won't lose it and tend to hold my tapestry needle between my lips while cutting a length of yarn to sew with. I'm also anal about mistakes, they drive me nuts! If I see one I've made I'll tink or frog and fix it.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

grammabob said:


> Mine is when I'm working on a project and get almost finished and know I haven't made any mistakes I will purposely put in a backward stitch because I believe only God can make something perfect. Just a little quirk I've done for years. But I always put it somewhere where it won't show.


The philosophy that only god is perfect has been attributed to various religions and cultures. I will never purposely add a mistake; I do enough of that without doing in on purpose.

I think anyone's god would want us to do perfect work if we are able -- ha, I am not able to do perfect knitting.


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Like Wendybee I will put my cable needle in my mouth or behind my ear Trouble is will go out and forget it is behind my ear.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Every thing I knit has one deliberate mistake,because I think the same asyou do. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BEChristianson (Dec 7, 2011)

Hahaha oh if only I could knit something without mistakes! I always knit with the intention of showing it at the fair (a hold over from my 4-H days) unfortunately I've yet to knit something that I deem good enough to go up against the other knitters at the fair. So I guess that would be my quirk. I'd love to go back and fix them but most of the time the pattern is too complex for me to not make a bigger mess out of things., so I tell myself, oh well, maybe the next project will be better.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

grammabob said:


> Mine is when I'm working on a project and get almost finished and know I haven't made any mistakes I will purposely put in a backward stitch because I believe only God can make something perfect. Just a little quirk I've done for years. But I always put it somewhere where it won't show.


Weird.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

omahelen said:


> Like Wendybee I will put my cable needle in my mouth or behind my ear Trouble is will go out and forget it is behind my ear.


lol I`m glad I`m not the only one.
If I`m wearing a v neck top i`ll let the cable needle dangle in the 'v'


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hoots said:


> Buying more wool !!!!!!!! Buying even more wool !!!!!Hoot ! Hoot !


Me, too. But I have gotten quirky about buying wool. I tend to buy an odd number of skeins/hanks when buying wool with no pattern in mind. Even if I pick up say 4, I'll think "better get 1 more, just in case." Always ends up an odd number.


----------



## Gayn (Nov 23, 2012)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Me, too. But I have gotten quirky about buying wool. I tend to buy an odd number of skeins/hanks when buying wool with no pattern in mind. Even if I pick up say 4, I'll think "better get 1 more, just in case." Always ends up an odd number.


Me too. You never know if you may need that extra one.


----------



## Gayn (Nov 23, 2012)

I meant to say welcome to the forum Grammabob. We are a friendly lot honestly and I love reading posts like this so no need to apologise for posting. :thumbup:


----------



## BobbieKay (Jun 10, 2013)

Boy there has been a lot of this going on. ** snippy or snide remarks **
"We all have bad days and we all have to try and overlook those who want to make snippy or snide remarks at times."
Afraid to post my opinions.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

Pardon me for my rudeness grammabob by not welcoming you to the forum.
Welcome, and I look forward to your posts.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

I end up with the crochet hook in my mouth after picking up a dropped stitch and laugh at myself that it's still in my mouth an hour later. It's not like I'm going to need it again anytime soon, yet there it sits at the ready. Ha!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

BobbieKay said:


> Boy there has been a lot of this going on. ** snippy or snide remarks **
> "We all have bad days and we all have to try and overlook those who want to make snippy or snide remarks at times."
> Afraid to post my opinions.


I frequently inject my opinions here and there and take sides on a hot topic. I would like to think youre here not necessarily because you agree or disagree with what what others write, but because you think you have something worth contributing and you want to learn, interact and perhaps occasionally debate. Most interesting of all are posts I disagree with, as those are the kind that Ill think deeper about, add my opinion on and back up why I disagree. Don't ever be afraid to have opinions or take sides, youll only succeed in getting in the way of what could be potentially interesting and thought provoking for someone else. Dont second guess yourself. Just go for it and speak up!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes welcome, didn't notice the new user. We have many many wonderful people here on KP and you will love it.


----------



## missysmommy (Jun 30, 2012)

I make an intentional mistake in all of my quilts so understand your idea! Unfortunately - I usually make an un-intentional mistake in my knitting, and don't find it until I'm almost finished and don't want to tear it all out again. Saves me from deciding where to make the intentional mistake!


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

I often will look and look and look for a particular style pattern and then more often than not do something odd or different with it...like change the ribbing or sleeve length..after looking for days and thinking "this pattern is JUST what I want"

I am sooooo tired of peoples negative,snide or snippy comments...it seems like they are in every single thread that would otherwise be fun. Good grief.


----------



## Ma Kitty (Mar 15, 2013)

The Amish make a mistake on their quilts because they too say only God is perfect. I think that's a great idea you have. It's call humility. 

My odd thing is I almost finish one thing and start three others. Oh, wait, maybe that's not so odd! Sometimes I think I'm funny.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> Weird.


Actually not weird. Many cultures such as the Persians and the Amish believe in purposely putting in an error so as not to offend G-d by attempting perfection, which only G-d is able to truly achieve. The Ancient Greek myth of Athena and Arachne also highlights this train of thought.


----------



## WendyBee (Nov 17, 2012)

I never realised how many quirks I have - but I`m comfortable with them.

I would have to say my biggest one of them all is when I see a pattern I like, I will modify it. Whether it`s just slightly or a big change, but I never follow a knitting pattern exactly.
I like to be original I suppose, that`s why I like designing my own patterns.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Interesting string. This may be a quirk. In my lapghans for the long-term care at the hospital, I leave in all my little errors (like when my entrelac square has 6 lines and the neighboring square has 4 to make up for it. I really feel that the poor souls have little to do so when they are passing time in a wheelchair, they might be amused if they fine one!


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

grammabob said:


> Mine is when I'm working on a project and get almost finished and know I haven't made any mistakes I will purposely put in a backward stitch because I believe only God can make something perfect. Just a little quirk I've done for years. But I always put it somewhere where it won't show.


I have heard of people doing that. Something I wouldn't have to do because I make plenty of mistakes without even trying. 
I just ripped out an aran poncho because the fixed mistakes were too many. Figured I better start over and try not to make any. Fortunately I only had about 20 rows done. I made the poncho before but I forgot how to do it after 40 some years.


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

I meant to say "welcome" Grandmabob. Most people on this site are very kind and considerate. There are many tips, ideas and experiences that get shared here. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

RebeccaVM said:


> Goldengate must be having a bad day...I am not a quirky person. But I don't do the continental knitting or throw. I taught myself to knit so what comes off my needles looks right, but I didn't hold my thread or needles the way I "should". Is that quirky?


I do the same thing -- closer to continental than not but not really continental.b


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

grammabob said:


> Mine is when I'm working on a project and get almost finished and know I haven't made any mistakes I will purposely put in a backward stitch because I believe only God can make something perfect. Just a little quirk I've done for years. But I always put it somewhere where it won't show.


Whenever I give something to anyone, I always tell them that if they find an error, it's my "spirit line" -- such as the Navajo put into the blankets and sand paintings -- though I don't need to do any intentionally, because I've never made anything without making at least one mistake that I didn't notice until too late!! LOL


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Mine is if i'm knitting a pattern I try to omplete a whole pattern before I put it down, not always poss. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## gingjan (Jun 4, 2013)

This putting a mistake in your work was I thought originally from those who started patchwork quilts: It was done to show the fallability of man. Nothing wrong with it at all; It is present everywhere in creation (look at men!!!!!) that was a joke by the way so don't get offended. xxx


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

My quirk is that when I get to what I think is a difficult section I will stop, procrastinate, do anything I can not to do that section. Sometimes it's been months, almost a year before I will have the nerve worked up to go back and attempt that "difficult" section. When I DO it I find it wasn't that bad after all!! 

Grammabob...Don't worry about your post, I though it was fine. The Amish do it all the time on their beautiful quilts, why not you? Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

grammabob said:


> Mine is when I'm working on a project and get almost finished and know I haven't made any mistakes I will purposely put in a backward stitch because I believe only God can make something perfect. Just a little quirk I've done for years. But I always put it somewhere where it won't show.


Oh! If only I had to make a mistake on purpose  I always thought that I didn't need to put in lifelines - WRONG!!  :roll: By the way - Welcome to our wonderful site :thumbup:


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

Patii said:


> Not sure whether this is quirky, but I can never put my knitting down until I have finished the wrong side row, ie, if doing stocking stitch, always have to finish after the purl row. Probably because I prefer the knit stitch over purl and won't be so keen to pick up my knitting again if I have to start with a purl row!


I am the opposite LOL I prefer to purl 
and something which drives my mum ( a fantastic knitter) barmy is- I mark one of my needle pairs, with tape on its end, so that I can remember what row I am on when knitting something which needs all rows in plain stitches


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

my foot moves in the same rhythm that my hand move when I am knitting--don't ask me why--I am weird!!


----------



## mookiedlite (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't have to make a mistake purposely. I always make one, that's my signature LOL. Now about that quirky thing. The number 13. When counting,and when the row comes up. Good subject.


----------



## caroleliz (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome Grandmabob,

I like to finish a purl line and start on the right side before I put it away. I like to have even numbers so always buy an even number of balls. My cable needle goes on my knee, in my top, on the table beside me, down the side of the chair, anywhere where I can lose it!


----------



## Jeanne618 (Apr 1, 2012)

Not sure mine is a quirk but I seem to always make some mistake in my knitting....but to me it makes it more homemade and maybe you are right that nothing is perfect!! Happy Knitting!


----------



## Crumplin (Sep 7, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> I have mentioned this before, but obviously bears repeating:
> 
> A fine Persian rug will almost always include intentional imperfections. In fact, there's an old Persian proverb that says, "A Persian Rug is Perfectly Imperfect, and Precisely Imprecise". This notion of intentionally including slight and minor irregularities is derived from the religious belief that God is the only perfect being and that attempting absolute perfection would be claiming the position of the Almighty.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing presumptuous about what you are doing.


The medieval craftsmen working on the ancient cathedrals worked on the same principles.

Edna


----------



## janmary (Jun 6, 2013)

Mine is that it seems every time I knit a baby cardigan with tiny needles i will find a tiny hole and Its not a dropped stitch and there is only one. So I embroider a daisy with the hole as the center and call it my signature. Go figure???


----------



## DAWickr (Apr 8, 2013)

Me too! My other one is trying to do everything in the r
ound.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

grammabob said:


> Mine is when I'm working on a project and get almost finished and know I haven't made any mistakes I will purposely put in a backward stitch because I believe only God can make something perfect. Just a little quirk I've done for years. But I always put it somewhere where it won't show.


I feel that the ladies are taking this wrong. Keep doing that. It's a fun and unique idea and it makes you happy.

Of course you've made mistakes. Maybe not on this particular piece. Some people only see the negative and for them I feel sorry.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

WendyBee said:


> I have a few quirks grammabob.
> If I`m watching a movie, and someone in the movie is wearing a cable sweater - I will pause the movie to look at the sweater design and make a mental note to go on Ravelry for cable knit ideas.


You are so normal LOL.


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

Gayn said:


> I meant to say welcome to the forum Grammabob. We are a friendly lot honestly and I love reading posts like this so no need to apologise for posting. :thumbup:


Agreed. I smiled when I read your post Grammabob. First off I thought it was a very touching way of honoring God in your own manner and my second thought was imagining how you would feel when you were looking your project over after it was completely finished and finding all of the mistakes you had made along the way but missed before you put in a mistake on purpose! At least I know that is the way it would turn out for me. I did not find it presumpsuous (and I really need to learn how to spell).


----------



## betsyknit (Apr 4, 2013)

BobbieKay said:


> Boy there has been a lot of this going on. ** snippy or snide remarks **
> "We all have bad days and we all have to try and overlook those who want to make snippy or snide remarks at times."
> Afraid to post my opinions.


Gotta admit I'm getting a little afraid myself.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

I don't have to make mistakes on purpose, I do plenty by mistake. 
I don't like people to see work in progress, I like them to only see what I've knitted when it is finished. I know that is mad.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

grammabob said:


> Mine is when I'm working on a project and get almost finished and know I haven't made any mistakes I will purposely put in a backward stitch because I believe only God can make something perfect. Just a little quirk I've done for years. But I always put it somewhere where it won't show.


I didn't take your statement in the wrong way. I knit lace and I always have mistakes...but, when I knit plain stst or garter, I always change something...put in a little knitting i.d. if you like. This way, I know it is mine. I can knit a hat with almost no mistakes at all (I don't think I really ever see all my mistakes)...you know the kind with a rib and then plain STST the rest of the way....really...not bragging, but having done this several times, I really can knit them pretty fast...but I alway change something from one to another...just so I know it is mine.

Anyway, that is my 2-cents.

As far as quirks are concerned.....I always gauge in more than one yarn....and I never use the yarn given in a pattern. I use what I have on hand. The other thing is that I like patterns that are old ones better than new ones...like from antique libraries or collections. These were written in very plain language...and the styles for sweaters and the like were usually plain and simple. These usually work wonderful, especially if you want to keep warm.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

grammabob said:


> So sorry, didn't mean to make it sound that way and I am by no means a perfect knitter. I just thought this would be a fun topic. I won't make that mistake again.


I know where you're coming from ..some strive to be a perfectionist ..others do the best they can and will try to get it all right and then there are those who say a mistake is not going to tip the world..let it be. I tend to fall in the last line..sometimes I rip and sometimes I let it go. My Mom use to have a saying "Live and let Live"..I think this fits the case..don't apologize for your actions.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

welcome to the Forum yes I make errors if I see them at the time I fix them --frog them--reknit-- but there are those I do not see until I'm finishing the project and provided they are not glaring faux pas I leave it( or them )


----------



## purpleone (Oct 1, 2012)

may I say thankyou as I just read your post and may I say that I have tried to put the work down and it do work for me as when I go back to it it is much better and I can try to do a difficult part and as im new at this I would like to thankyou for your idea

angela



marylo12 said:


> My quirk is that when I get to what I think is a difficult section I will stop, procrastinate, do anything I can not to do that section. Sometimes it's been months, almost a year before I will have the nerve worked up to go back and attempt that "difficult" section. When I DO it I find it wasn't that bad after all!!
> 
> Grammabob...Don't worry about your post, I though it was fine. The Amish do it all the time on their beautiful quilts, why not you? Welcome to the forum!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

grammabob said:


> Thanks so much for everybody's replies. Makes me feel better after that slightly rocky start. I enjoy reading everyone's posts and it's a great way to get my day started and a pick-me-up several times a day.


Hi Grandma Bob, it's Grandma Kathy here. Welcome! The advice I can give you regarding this site is: Don't be quick to take offense. Most people don't mean to offend, it just comes off a little short. It is a fun topic. I guess my quirk is that when I finish something, it is forgotten and months later, when I run across it, my thought is"I made that?.


----------



## Sherry Ann (Apr 7, 2013)

Early American quilters also included a mistake in their quilts because they felt to strive for perfection was an insult to God. I think this also gives us permission to relax and enjoy our "less than perfect" knitted creations.


----------



## Twoie (Mar 19, 2013)

RebeccaVM said:


> Goldengate must be having a bad day...I am not a quirky person. But I don't do the continental knitting or throw. I taught myself to knit so what comes off my needles looks right, but I didn't hold my thread or needles the way I "should". Is that quirky?


Morning - Please explain how you hold thread & needles. I've always thrown and am struggling with continental (not easy). Linda


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

grammabob said:


> Mine is when I'm working on a project and get almost finished and know I haven't made any mistakes I will purposely put in a backward stitch because I believe only God can make something perfect. Just a little quirk I've done for years. But I always put it somewhere where it won't show.


I was told that the Turkish women who make those exquisite carpets do the same thing. They make sure that there is always a mistake in every carpet they make because only God can make something that is perfect. I think you are in good company. Of course, one of my mantras is "embrace your mistakes". Sometimes a mistake becomes a design element.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Some of thee comments remind me of something my mother used to say "If you cannot say something nice do not say anything at all"


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

Katsch said:


> My knitting quirk is I like to put my knitting down ready for a right side row


I do this too!


----------



## Sam2 (Nov 10, 2011)

grammabob said:


> So sorry, didn't mean to make it sound that way and I am by no means a perfect knitter. I just thought this would be a fun topic. I won't make that mistake again.


Grammabob, no need to apologize. It is a fun topic. Thank you for being so creative!


----------



## Henryj123 (May 20, 2013)

Gramma bob...I'm new to KP also. I think that's a cute quirk and it shows your humility. God bless you and your knitting. (My mother always said "If you don't have something nice to say...don't say anything at all.")


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Maybe this is a quirk, I knit a lot of socks on DPN's and am always sticking extra needles in my bun. Then I forget and go off with little bamboo sticks sticking out of my hair!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

flohel said:


> Some of thee comments remind me of something my mother used to say "If you cannot say something nice do not say anything at all"


Amen!


----------



## asyinger (Apr 20, 2012)

Grammabob, I like your quirk. But I might rephrase it as, "I always include a special stitch somewhere in every project to remind me of God's perfection." I might start doing that myself, if I can manage to get close to the end of a piece without already having at least one mistake.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

joycevv said:


> Maybe this is a quirk, I knit a lot of socks on DPN's and am always sticking extra needles in my bun. Then I forget and go off with little bamboo sticks sticking out of my hair!


So you must enjoy the oriental look??? :O) I know that I do.


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

joycevv said:


> Maybe this is a quirk, I knit a lot of socks on DPN's and am always sticking extra needles in my bun. Then I forget and go off with little bamboo sticks sticking out of my hair!


Have often gone to the shop with a forgotten dpn tucked behind my ear


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't intentionally make a mistake in a project, but I invariably make one or two. I justify them by calling them "Shaker mistakes," based on the same theory about only God being perfect. I'm not a religious person, but I'm happy to embrace this concept. Oops, think I replied to the wromg post. But cannot figure out how to correct without getting all hey up. So...just knit on, knit on


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't intentionally make a mistake in a project, but I invariably make one or two. I justify them by calling them "Shaker mistakes," based on the same theory about only God being perfect. I'm not a religious person, but I'm happy to embrace this concept.


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

Early on in my quilting life, I was told the Amish make a "mistake" in their quilts because only God is perfect.


----------



## nananan22 (Dec 31, 2012)

I taught myself to knit, too, and knit oddly. Whenever I go to a class, the instructor tries to put a label on my "style" but never quite can. Another quirk is that I always have to have a row counter hanging around my neck while knitting (unless it's not a pattern with various rows). I almost always forget I have it on, and go out with it on - not the best fashion statement. I also usually count my stitches if I'm using stitch markers to separate sets of stitches - though I tell myself this is more to spot an error early than a quirk (or obsession. . .). I also do quilting, and was told from the time begn quilting that each project should have an error in it. I never have to worry about that with either knitting or quilting - I have plenty of "natural" errors.


----------



## faigiezipper (Apr 25, 2011)

Just consider it your signature. Those of us that are obsessive compulsive can't stand to have a mistake. That is my little quirk. I do a lot of frogging to avoid them.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

All of you going out with bits of knitting paraphanalia stuck about your person reminds me of the days gone by when we only had cloth nappies (diapers) and so many women had nappy pins on their chests like badges of honour!!
(I remember a passage from Great expectations where Mrs Joe Gargery had pins stuck in the same place in her blouse and poor Pip used to get a mouthful of them as she would cuddle the loaf of bread to her chest to cut him a slice!)


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Hoots said:


> Buying more wool !!!!!!!! Buying even more wool !!!!!Hoot ! Hoot !


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Hazel


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

I have heard these intentional wrong stitches or mistakes called God's eyes. Despite years of knitting, I almost always make unintentional mistakes and always leave one that is fairly inconspicuous for just this reason. I too like to complete a wrong side row before putting knitting down . Interesting topic.


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

So funny! I too had a couple of diaper pins pinned to my shirt, for years. It was my jewelry.


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

Hurricane said:


> Actually not weird. Many cultures such as the Persians and the Amish believe in purposely putting in an error so as not to offend G-d by attempting perfection, which only G-d is able to truly achieve. The Ancient Greek myth of Athena and Arachne also highlights this train of thought.


And the ancient Greeks adhered to this philosophy in their buildings too. Apparently there are some deliberate errors in the Parthenon but they are so unobtrusive as not to be too obvious. Hopefully, we can achieve that in our knitting, whether the mistakes are intended or not.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

WendyBee said:


> Absolutely Rebecca, well said.
> We used to live in the Jax area when hubby was in the Navy. We lived there for nearly for nearly 10 years until hubby retired. I loved it there, and miss the beaches.


I live in Tallahassee, Florida, and Jacksonville and its wonderful beaches are about three hours' drive east of here. DH and I go there pretty often. Love the beaches!

Did you ever go to St. George Island and Apalachicola, which're about 70 miles southwest of Tallahassee? LOVE those places! Plus, Apalach has a wonderful yarn store: Purl.

Hazel


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Fun question. Mine is finishing the row if at all possible. In crochet I just have to finish the stitch or cluster. It is way easier to know where I am in crochet than knit but I am "seeing" the knit stitches with practice.


----------



## skeinstress (Jun 24, 2012)

Mine is I never stop in the middle of the row. Several years ago, my husband had emergency surgery and as always I had my knitting with me. I was doing a double knit basket weave afgan on circulars. I would jump up when the nurse came in to give us an update. When I would go back to my knitting, I picked up the yarn like I was starting a new row. When all was said and done, there were so many mistakes that the afgan looks more like a drunken basket weave. I laugh when I think about my "worry" afgan which is now the dog's favorite blanket. Most definitely a lesson learned!


----------



## sfarina (Sep 2, 2011)

Katsch said:


> My knitting quirk is I like to put my knitting down ready for a right side row


I do the same thing.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

RebeccaVM said:


> WendyBee - I love Jacksonville, I married a Navy man. He is out now and we stayed. I never go to the beach any more. I take to many medications that say stay out of the sun...but I love sitting on the beach reading a book....awwww!


We lived at Mayport while DH was active duty. loved it there.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

knitwit549 said:


> We lived at Mayport while DH was active duty. loved it there.


I lived very close to Mayport too.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have never made a perfect piece so I don't have that problem but if I did I would let it be perfect.

My biggest quirk is if I take my knitting outside the house I have to have it in a baggie. I usually have a small to go project and leave my bigger projects home. I guess I worry about it getting dirty or spilled on. I know it could happen at home but I don't worry about that as much.


----------



## Snoozann (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh! By the way, welcome to KP! Most of us are really a fun bunch. Really, we are. :-D[/quote]

It's true! Welcome. I'm a walking quirk, but brain dead this morning to think of them.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I always want to complete my current row before laying my work down.


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

My quirk is I wear my stitch counter around my neck and forget to take it off. I wore it into a drug store one time and someone asked if it was some type of medical device.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Goldengate said:


> It is presumptuous to think you need to make mistake on purpose!


pre·sump·tu·ous

/priˈzəmpCH(o͞o)əs/

Adjective

(of a person or their behavior) Failing to observe the limits of what is permitted or appropriate.

Synonyms

arrogant - presuming - conceited - overweening - insolent

Is this what you wanted to say because its not very nice .......


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

grammabob said:


> Mine is when I'm working on a project and get almost finished and know I haven't made any mistakes I will purposely put in a backward stitch because I believe only God can make something perfect. Just a little quirk I've done for years. But I always put it somewhere where it won't show.


LOL...I know that somewhere I've probably made some type of little (or big) error, so I don't purposefully make an error. My quirk is that I'm so eager to give the item to the person, I forget to take pictures of it...and asking the person to get a picture taken wearing the item hasn't worked either!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Totally understand this quirk, KnitterNatalie. :-D


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

JoRae said:


> Fun question. Mine is finishing the row if at all possible. In crochet I just have to finish the stitch or cluster. It is way easier to know where I am in crochet than knit but I am "seeing" the knit stitches with practice.


Actually add that to my quirks, never put the work away in the middle of a row if I can help it.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I have never knitted anything that turned out mistake-less. But I often leave a mistake uncorrected, as I always tell people, it lets the evil spirits out.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> Weird.


I agree....why would you want to put a mistake in something that is perfect :roll:


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

Amish quilts often contain an intentional flaw, for the exact same reason that you cited.

As for myself, I'm not sure that I have any quirks in that way. Sometimes I make quirky items. Sometimes I use an unusual method. Sometimes I have too many projects going on that I end up going on a tear and ripping several out, rewinding the yarn, and tidying up. but i don't think there is any consistent quirk that i have, habitually.

my husband's quirk is that he absolutely loves everything i do. so i cannot ever ask him for an honest opinion. but he is really Really REALLY good for boosting my morale! one example of this is when i had been detangling a mess of dark yarn and i think i was making it worse. so i was sitting there, with my hands in it, holding the yarn in my outspread fingers. my husband says to me, "you do such good work". i burst out laughing and he insists, "you do!" so i told him that this was a tangled knot. oh. but you do do good work. he's so sweet to me.

to the jacksonville ladies, my son and his wife live there; he just made chief in the coast guard. they love it there and hope that his position will be changed into a six year stay as has been considered.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Some people feel the need to tear other people down so they feel better about themselves. IMHO Bravo for feeling that you have made something without goofs. I have done the same with crossstitch but not with knitting as I still make lots of booboos. Topic was "quirks" not religion. 

My quirk? Not sure of any. I, too, hold the sewing needle in my mouth, things stuffed in my bosom, etc. Aren't these "normal"? 

Let me add my welcome and invite you to the Tea Party that starts on Friday afternoon and runs thru the week. Search for "thewren" poster and it will be in his posts.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

sfarina said:


> I do the same thing.


I do this too.


----------



## gremlin_in_the_attic (Jan 8, 2013)

...this IS a fun topic! Is it quirky that I must weave in that beginning tail as soon as I have knit several rows? I just can't put up with that loose end hanging <g> I'm a "beginner" at knitting -- sadly there's always a mistake somewhere in my knitting. (I used to quilt and many quilters purposefully put a mistake in their quilt.)


----------



## skateskris (Oct 26, 2012)

My mum always said I looked really awkward when I knitted as i took my hands off the needles but she said I was still neat and quite quick too is that quirky ???


RebeccaVM said:


> Goldengate must be having a bad day...I am not a quirky person. But I don't do the continental knitting or throw. I taught myself to knit so what comes off my needles looks right, but I didn't hold my thread or needles the way I "should". Is that quirky?


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

gremlin_in_the_attic said:


> ...this IS a fun topic! Is it quirky that I must weave in that beginning tail as soon as I have knit several rows? I just can't put up with that loose end hanging <g> I'm a "beginner" at knitting -- sadly there's always a mistake somewhere in my knitting. (I used to quilt and many quilters purposefully put a mistake in their quilt.)


A lot of knitters will weave ends as they go. I roll the tail up onto a plastic bread tag to keep it out of my way if I'm going to need it for sewing together, otherwise I'll get it woven in as soon as I can also.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

I, too, think this is a fun subject and I want to respond. I don't think that I have a particular knitting quirk, but one time I made myself a V-neck forest green cardigan with sport yarn. I had found a shamrock pattern in one of my stitch books and thought it would be fun to make a "Shamrock" Sweater for St. Patrick's Day. It was fun making it. While I was doing the front, I decided to put in a 4-leaf clover at the bottom of each front near the side seam for good luck. I'm really not superstitious; just thought it would be fun.
Don't be upset with comments some people have to make. Just do like Eddie Haskell told The Cleavers on Leave it to Beaver when they apologized for being rude to him. He said, "That's okay. I just make allowances for people being the way they are."


----------



## dkwolf (Oct 26, 2012)

after having read all the pages {i posted earlier after the reading the first page}, i will say that i do buy yarn that's for good prices, clearance, discontinued, etc. so i have piles stashed in all the spare rooms cuz i need to wait to put the shelving units in the Yarn Room. but i didn't think that was a quirk, since sooOOOOOoooo many others do the same thing. i do love my friends' reactions tho, because seeing all that yarn makes you want to be creative, clears your mind of stresses and troubles, and there's a calm that enters your soul. i love to look at that yarn and squish it and sometimes i reorganize just so i can go spend time with it. my friends always offer their "help" so they can spend time with the yarn too! grins, debra


----------



## Lodi (Feb 11, 2013)

I love that you are being perfectly imperfect. I do crafts for the pleasure of the end results and if they are imperfect that's fine by me. Welcome to KP.


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

I hook my cable holder on my watch band. If I lay it down someplace it too often disappears.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Munchn said:


> I feel that the ladies are taking this wrong. Keep doing that. It's a fun and unique idea and it makes you happy.
> 
> Of course you've made mistakes. Maybe not on this particular piece. Some people only see the negative and for them I feel sorry.


Touché! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

grammabob said:


> Mine is when I'm working on a project and get almost finished and know I haven't made any mistakes I will purposely put in a backward stitch because I believe only God can make something perfect. Just a little quirk I've done for years. But I always put it somewhere where it won't show.


Welcome to KP! What a wonderful way to honor God and your faith. 
I suppose my quirk is never realizing that a project might be too difficult for me. I see a pattern I like and off I go! I didn't start out with scarves or potholders after I did a few rows of knit and purl. Nope. Grabbed a pattern and made a sweater. My dad always told me that if anyone else could do something, so could I. Guess I took that too literally. lol! 
Enjoy our site and happy knitting!!!! :thumbup: 
BTW First thing I ever posted happened to be on a day that a bunch of 'trolls' hit KP. I received a truly disgusting, foul-mouthed comment, no just a 'snippy' one. Everyone was very
supportive. Don't hesitate to post. :-D


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

susannahp said:


> pre·sump·tu·ous
> 
> /priˈzəmpCH(o͞o)əs/
> 
> ...


Touché to you, too! :thumbup: :thumbup: I, too, get really tired of some of the negativity. People just don't stop to think how they may hurt someone else.


----------



## grammabob (Jun 4, 2013)

I wish I could thank you all individually by name for being so welcoming, kind and supportive. I have to admit I was more than a little discouraged after receiving the first post on this topic but you have all made me feel so welcome. Some made me laugh, some made me cry and I just hope you all know how heartwarming your support has been. Just saying thank you doesn't seem to be enough for all of you "making it all better".


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

KnitterNatalie said:


> LOL...I know that somewhere I've probably made some type of little (or big) error, so I don't purposefully make an error. My quirk is that I'm so eager to give the item to the person, I forget to take pictures of it...and asking the person to get a picture taken wearing the item hasn't worked either!


I have very few pictures of my work. I never really thought to take a picture but I am thrilled when someone sends me a picture of them using what I made.


----------



## Anna3703 (Mar 4, 2012)

I dont have to invent a mistake, they just happen naturally. And I'm soooo good at it too.

Anna


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Fun and interesting topic! Thanks for starting it. Since I am returning to knitting after a very very long time, I'm sure my knitting is blessed! Many cultures have sayings about perfection and the jealousy of perfection--never hurts to not tempt the gods! :O)


----------



## Peggyd (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi, 
I have heard that some knitters leave a mistake in to show "we're not perfect." Only GOD is perfect but He is perfecting us each day. Thank God,We're not God.
Blessings,
Peggyd


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

I remember reading somewhere a quote from Jesus or the bible saying "Be (or try to be) perfect as your Father in heaven is perfect". When I'm very proud of something I've done to the best of my knowledge, I thank God for having given me this talent and assisting me in using it to bring me closer to His perfection. I don't see anything wrong in being the best we can be, I think we owe it to our Creator.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

grammabob said:


> Mine is when I'm working on a project and get almost finished and know I haven't made any mistakes I will purposely put in a backward stitch because I believe only God can make something perfect. Just a little quirk I've done for years. But I always put it somewhere where it won't show.


I don't think it's presumptuous to think one needs to make a mistake on purpose. I ALWAYS "mark" my work. It started out "mistakes" but my daughter pointed out to me that she knew I'd made it just for her because I "marked" it. So, go ahead and purposely make that mistake. It's your designer label! :thumbup:


----------



## words1377 (Nov 6, 2012)

Funny I did that the other day, went to a restaurant came home and started knitting. I looked everwhere for my cable needle and it was sticking out of the centre of my bra. My husband sat opposit me in the restaurant but did not notice. I guess that is what happens after 43 years.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I often choose not to frog back to mistakes, I just make it work for me as long as the pattern is not distorted. It is the creative side that says let it be and keep moving. When I do frog, often the project never gets started again.


----------



## Patii (Dec 18, 2012)

grammabob said:


> I wish I could thank you all individually by name for being so welcoming, kind and supportive. I have to admit I was more than a little discouraged after receiving the first post on this topic but you have all made me feel so welcome. Some made me laugh, some made me cry and I just hope you all know how heartwarming your support has been. Just saying thank you doesn't seem to be enough for all of you "making it all better".


and thank you for creating such an interesting thread - have enjoyed reading all the replies!!


----------



## PugMom (Jan 11, 2013)

My quirk--I always keep a pair of socks on the go because if I don't I am afraid I would not knit socks and every one in my family would be disappointed not to get a pair of socks at Christmas. I keep this project in the car so its handy when we go places, smallenough that I even bring it into restaurants.


----------



## PugMom (Jan 11, 2013)

My quirk--I always keep a pair of socks on the go because if I don't I am afraid I would not knit socks and every one in my family would be disappointed not to get a pair of socks at Christmas. I keep this project in the car so its handy when we go places, smallenough that I even bring it into restaurants.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

Wait, does starting 5 projects before finishing 1 count as a quirk? Then that's definitely mine! &#128521;


----------



## PugMom (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry about sending the message twice-I am not very computer talented!


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

I had to laugh about the cable needle in the bra . . . I had long hair for many years and would walk around searching for a DPN only to have someone point out "a metal stick" in my hair! Now, I keep my hair shorter. I also slip cable needles in my bra. Better to have a "place" for it than to run around trying to find it! Husbands not noticing? Mine wouldn't notice flames coming out my ears unless I'd say something like "I can't figure out why my ears are burning." Gotta love 'em though. :roll:


----------



## limberlostgirl (Apr 10, 2011)

Re "perfect" - quilters do the same thing, and for the same reason (that only God is perfect) .......just in case your quilting really IS perfect, you purposely sew in a piece/patch that is incorrect...a different color, or upside-down, inside-out - anything that goes against the pattern. It's just a fun little quirk, that's been handed down for generations......it's nothing to get all worked up about....it's just an old tradition that's fun to carry on!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm sure I've many quirks, I just don't notice them. I pay no attention to the front leg of the yarn, I just do whatever I must to keep stitches untwisted.


----------



## Parrishththgt (Aug 20, 2012)

grammabob said:


> So sorry, didn't mean to make it sound that way and I am by no means a perfect knitter. I just thought this would be a fun topic. I won't make that mistake again.


You tried to start a good topic some people just can't lighten -up.
You didn't make a mistake.
My knitting quirk........I crochet!


----------



## aprilknits (Jun 13, 2013)

sonialyne said:


> I remember reading somewhere a quote from Jesus or the bible saying "Be (or try to be) perfect as your Father in heaven is perfect". When I'm very proud of something I've done to the best of my knowledge, I thank God for having given me this talent and assisting me in using it to bring me closer to His perfection. I don't see anything wrong in being the best we can be, I think we owe it to our Creator.


Right. Also, "Whatever you are doing, work at it whole-souled as to God, and not to men."Col. 3:23

I do strive for perfection knowing I will fall short. My Creator wants me to try. Even if I don't mix up stitches, each stitch is not 100% perfectly knit. Human perfection is relative. Maybe someone thought it would be presumptuous to believe otherwise? I definitely don't think the original poster meant to be arrogant or insolent!

My quirky? thing is I always HAVE to have my knitting with me. Even if I KNOW there is no way I will be able to knit. It's like a security blanket. I will take it out and look at it even for just a few seconds to reassure myself I CAN knit if I need to.


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

I thought I wan the only one who didn't like to purl. Thanks for saying that. Also, I hate bobbles! I love cables and making lacy holes, but bobbles (shudder, shudder)!


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

the amish do that


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

By the way, that idea of a deliberate imperfection is one I have heard from our local Amish folks about their quilts, too.


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

aprilknits said:


> My quirky? thing is I always HAVE to have my knitting with me. Even if I KNOW there is no way I will be able to knit. It's like a security blanket. I will take it out and look at it even for just a few seconds to reassure myself I CAN knit if I need to.


I will often do the same thing for the same reason. Or have something I knit on or with me in my purse. It is definitely my "security blanket". Sometimes just knowing that I'm wearing socks I made makes a stressful social situation a bit easier.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Goldengate said:


> I meant we should always do our best, not presume that our efforts will offend God because of our striving.


It is not a matter of not offending God but rather, of showing respect and honoring God.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> I was told that the Turkish women who make those exquisite carpets do the same thing. They make sure that there is always a mistake in every carpet they make because only God can make something that is perfect. I think you are in good company. Of course, one of my mantras is "embrace your mistakes". Sometimes a mistake becomes a design element.


Yes..like an artist who signs his work/masterpiece..beauty is in the eye of the beholder....


----------



## aprilknits (Jun 13, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> I will often do the same thing for the same reason. Or have something I knit on or with me in my purse. It is definitely my "security blanket". Sometimes just knowing that I'm wearing socks I made makes a stressful social situation a bit easier.


Now I have to make myself some socks :thumbup:


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

Well, I dont have to do this, because I know There is a mistake some where in what ever i do.


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

grammabob said:


> Mine is when I'm working on a project and get almost finished and know I haven't made any mistakes I will purposely put in a backward stitch because I believe only God can make something perfect. Just a little quirk I've done for years. But I always put it somewhere where it won't show.


I agree that only God can make something perfect .... I never need to worry as there is always a mistake somewhere even if I am not aware of it. It always makes me feel better somehow.
Norma


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I have received a very good from one of the quirks here, a place for my cable needles . Why have I never thought of the bra? My little dog has a thing for pens and cable needles. I turn my head and they get chewed up . I indeed to start using the new storeage. Thanks!


----------



## amuletmaker (Jan 21, 2013)

I have always inserted a wrong color bead, a strange stitch or something out of place..........according to Indian legend it gives the finished piece magic.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Katsch said:


> My knitting quirk is I like to put my knitting down ready for a right side row


Same for me.... and I put several lifelines along the way and keep them on my knitting more than necessary.


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

What a lovely thought amuletmaker...magic in the finished piece


----------



## cjcustomcreations (Jun 13, 2013)

I think my quirk has to do with what I call my borderline OCD - I count stitches. Even if I'm just knitting garter or stockinette stitch with no stitch count changes, I count while I'm knitting. If I get interrupted and have to talk in the middle of a row, I start again with 1!!! What a goober!

I also stash cable needles, etc. in my bra and hooked on a v-neckline, hold yarn needles in my mouth long after they've been used. If so many of us do them, does that qualify them as normal??


----------



## nannysu (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi! My first time posting, so here goes!

I'm not sure it's much of a quirk but I prefer to purl! 
When I next knit something in garter stitch I must break "convention" and do it in purl stitch - will it look different?

And yes, if I make a small mistake, I don't tear it back as I always have the Islamic story of making a deliberate mistake in a rug in the back of my mind! 
Same as I always smash a hole in the bottom of the egg shell after eating a boiled egg - so the witches can't go to sea and drown the sailors! ( the richness of folklore! ) 

Both are done with a smile.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

StellasKnits said:


> meh! Don't worry about it - it IS a fun topic :thumbup: I'm not sure if it's a real "quirk" or not but I have a habit when I'm making cables to hook the cable in the collar of my shirt. I'll forget it's there and walk out the door with it on. My DH just shakes his head and laughs.
> 
> Oh! By the way, welcome to KP! Most of us are really a fun bunch. Really, we are. :-D


I stick the cable needle up under my glasses by my ear. I often forget its there as well. Took a quilt to be quilted a few weeks ago and knitted on the way there. My friend was looking at me kinda funny and finally said "What is that by your ear?" We had a good laugh.


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

nannysu said:


> Hi! My first time posting, so here goes!
> 
> I'm not sure it's much of a quirk but I prefer to purl!
> When I next knit something in garter stitch I must break "convention" and do it in purl stitch - will it look different?
> ...


I love that about smashing a hole in the bottom of the egg shell...yes...folklore is wonderful! Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## Juanita H (Nov 14, 2011)

Grammabob, you reminded me of a delightful book written for early adolescents, O the Red Rose Tree, by Patricia Beatty. An elderly woman teaches a group of young girls to make a quilt. Toward the end of the process, she has them put in a leaf or a petal that isn't the correct color because "only God is perfect."

It isn't just knitters. Delightful quirkiness exists in all areas.
Juanita


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

I wouldn't say that I really have any quirks, but I am a little obsessive about my yarn/WIPs being in Ziploc bags or Tupperware--I don't want them to get dusty! (I live in the desert)


----------



## domsmum (Jun 20, 2012)

Don't think I've got any quirks except I always feel uneasy knitting for a particular unborn baby, in case something goes wrong. So I knit bootees in patterns and colours I like and then gift them later to daughters friends as they get pregnant. Silly superstition more than quirk I think !


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

You're not the only one. Navajo and, I think, Zuni and Hopi native americans incorporate a single error in their baskets so that demons don't get trapped inside....I believe they do the same with weavings as a humility thing. Nothing wrong with a little humility, it's in scarce supply these days! :- )


----------



## dwagner (Feb 12, 2013)

mopgenorth said:


> I have mentioned this before, but obviously bears repeating:
> 
> A fine Persian rug will almost always include intentional imperfections. In fact, there's an old Persian proverb that says, "A Persian Rug is Perfectly Imperfect, and Precisely Imprecise". This notion of intentionally including slight and minor irregularities is derived from the religious belief that God is the only perfect being and that attempting absolute perfection would be claiming the position of the Almighty.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing presumptuous about what you are doing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mal (Sep 4, 2011)

I think that is a beautiful idea, and I am going to do it too. Thank you for your "quirk" and it will be mine also. June


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Whew!! Its good to know im in such great company.. i always make mistakes.. correcting them is another matter  Quirks?? Sometimes after knitting a few repeats my eyes want to close cuz im getting sleepy!! Guess thats why it takes forever to finish something !

Susie


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

grammabob said:


> Mine is when I'm working on a project and get almost finished and know I haven't made any mistakes I will purposely put in a backward stitch because I believe only God can make something perfect. Just a little quirk I've done for years. But I always put it somewhere where it won't show.


I don't have that problem.. I make so many mistakes it doesn't matter!!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Grammabob, I say the same thing about errors but not because I have ever made something without one! I always stop knitting on a wrong side row so I know where I am for the next time I pick up my needles.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome and enjoy this site. My quirk? I always finish on a purl row and if I have left the work for sometime always pull back the last few stitches and rework them as it seems easier to get the tension the same again.


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> I have received a very good from one of the quirks here, a place for my cable needles . Why have I never thought of the bra? My little dog has a thing for pens and cable needles. I turn my head and they get chewed up . I indeed to start using the new storeage. Thanks!


Just remember to take it out of your bra if you leave the house!! lol


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

grammabob said:


> Mine is when I'm working on a project and get almost finished and know I haven't made any mistakes I will purposely put in a backward stitch because I believe only God can make something perfect. Just a little quirk I've done for years. But I always put it somewhere where it won't show.


The Amish quilters have been doing that for a long time. It's just a show of respect to the belief that only God is perfect.

It's certainly not "weird". Sadly, it will probably never be an issue for me. I always see something wrong on mine, usually forgetting to slip the last stitch somewhere along the way. I never tell anyone, always hoping it won't jump out at them, the way it does to me.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Hmm. Ok here is the real test. What do you all consider perfect? Every one has a different idea of acceptable. I know lace has it's own rules and needs to be worked in it's pattern, but say you did not realize you were short a stitch in garter pattern and it really does not show if you just make one to set the number right, because you have to seam and it will not show. Do you rip, for me I would probably just add a stitch and go on if it is not going to be noticeable. If some one receives my work and wants to be critical, I can tell you they will not receive another.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Goldengate said:


> I meant we should always do our best, not presume that our efforts will offend God because of our striving.


We all have our own religious beliefs & if this is hers ( or anyone else's for that matter) it's a personal thing not to be judged by any body.


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

kneonknitter said:


> We all have our own religious beliefs & if this is hers ( or anyone else's for that matter) it's a personal thing not to be judged by any body.


I really don't think this thread has been rude or judgmental. It has differences of opinions. Any time a thread is started, it seems to me that all opinions can be voiced. If differing opinions are not welcome, then it no longer is a friendly forum.

I, for one, don't knit well enough to call my work perfect, but if I could knit perfectly, I would never, ever purposely add a mistake. As someone said, I suppose I've knitted a hat, scarf, or dishcloth without a mistake. I doubt god would care if it's perfect or not. God would not consider it competitive, but be more of an atta girl.

I would want my surgeon to be perfect during surgery, but I would not care how she knitted, gardened, or cooked a meal (well, I'm sure we all have cooked or baked things to perfection!). It's all relative.


----------



## aprilknits (Jun 13, 2013)

Colorado knits said:


> I really don't think this thread has been rude or judgmental. It has differences of opinions. Any time a thread is started, it seems to me that all opinions can be voiced. If differing opinions are not welcome, then it no longer is a friendly forum.
> 
> I, for one, don't knit well enough to call my work perfect, but if I could knit perfectly, I would never, ever purposely add a mistake. As someone said, I suppose I've knitted a hat, scarf, or dishcloth without a mistake. I doubt god would care if it's perfect or not. God would not consider it competitive, but be more of an atta girl.
> 
> I would want my surgeon to be perfect during surgery, but I would not care how she knitted, gardened, or cooked a meal (well, I'm sure we all have cooked or baked things to perfection!). It's all relative.


 :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

Gundi2 said:


> Well, I dont have to do this, because I know There is a mistake some where in what ever i do.


Me too! :?


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Katsch said:


> My knitting quirk is I like to put my knitting down ready for a right side row


I do the same thing.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

Parrishththgt said:


> You tried to start a good topic some people just can't lighten -up.
> You didn't make a mistake.
> My knitting quirk........I crochet!


Me, too. And . . . I embroider, cross stitch, and sew. I'm really quirky!! :thumbup:


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

yarncrazy102 said:


> Me, too. And . . . I embroider, cross stitch, and sew. I'm really quirky!! :thumbup:


I embroider and cross stitch also. I can't sew worth anything though, I leave the sewing up to my hubby!


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hurricane said:


> I embroider and cross stitch also. I can't sew worth anything though, I leave the sewing up to my hubby!


Mine can't sew a stitch (pun intended). When I can't knit or crochet due to arthritis or neuropathy, I turn to my other needle arts. Perhaps, that's what's quirky about me! To be honest, I love adding a mark to my work - no matter what it is. Painters sign their names. I add a "mistake" mark. :thumbup:


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

amuletmaker said:


> I have always inserted a wrong color bead, a strange stitch or something out of place..........according to Indian legend it gives the finished piece magic.


I like that!


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

yarncrazy102 said:


> Mine can't sew a stitch (pun intended). When I can't knit or crochet due to arthritis or neuropathy, I turn to my other needle arts. Perhaps, that's what's quirky about me! To be honest, I love adding a mark to my work - no matter what it is. Painters sign their names. I add a "mistake" mark. :thumbup:


Mine sews beautifully. He even made me a maternity dress when I was pregnant! He even helps me with my knitting, although he doesn't know how to knit a stitch. He does this by helping me to puzzle out new techniques, once even taking the needles and demonstrating! I have no doubt should he ever ask me to teach him to knit his skills would quickly grow to equal and maybe even surpass mine!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Katsch said:


> My knitting quirk is I like to put my knitting down ready for a right side row


Me too, & according to others I don't hold the yarn correctly but my gauge is correct & I I am fast & comfortable doing it "my way"!!


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

jinx said:


> I wasn't going to answer, but I did not want you to think we were a bunch of crabs. I put my circular needles around my neck for safe keeping and then forget they are there. I also know to look for my glasses on top of my head.


This also is me !!!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Goldengate said:


> It is presumptuous to think you need to make mistake on purpose!


Wow, cranky much?


----------



## SDKATE (Dec 18, 2012)

I am NOT a perfectionist at anything....I'll cover up mistakes in sewing or my papercrafting. But for some reason won't do that with knitting. My projects will never be perfect, but if I can see the mistake, I will frog the whole thing just to get it right. Drives my knitting group crazy, just when they think that I have something done, I ripping it out and starting over. That's NUTS!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

Katsch said:


> My knitting quirk is I like to put my knitting down ready for a right side row


Never thought of it as a quirk, but I just realised that I do the same.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

One of my biggest quirks is spending almost as much time on KP as I do on my knitting. But aren't we having fun?


   

Welcome grammabob


----------



## bigKate (Jan 27, 2013)

Katsch said:


> My knitting quirk is I like to put my knitting down ready for a right side row


Oh! I didn't think I really had a "quirk" to speak of, or even worth mentioning, but I do the same thing! It's also how I count rows (1 for every 2). What a surprise! In fact, I not only LIKE to do that I NEED to do that (like eating an even number of M&Ms). LOL


----------



## tanyastreasures (Sep 27, 2011)

I knit with my left straight needle held under my left arm. I started doing it when I was taking the bus and didn't want to hit the people beside me with my needles. That way, I just have to watch my right needle.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Katsch said:


> My knitting quirk is I like to put my knitting down ready for a right side row


I was taught as a child to always put my knitting down with a right side row completed as it was less likely to leave a line across my work from sitting on the needles! 
Katsch, I have wanted to do as you do.....but every time I go to do it hear that voice in my head!
And the funny thing is, I've never actually tested the theory out! The power of 'old wives tales'?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gin-red (Sep 17, 2011)

No need for me to intentionally put in a mistake-my knitting is not perfect.


----------



## sdkroos (Aug 28, 2012)

I enjoyed this conversation&#128516;
I like you idea of making a change on purpose. 
I am always amazed when I seem to have done things right. 
Speaking of perfect, only God can judge that to be true.


----------



## Dolori (Sep 17, 2011)

grammabob said:


> Mine is when I'm working on a project and get almost
> 
> The American Indians believe in this principle as do I.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

grammabob said:


> I wish I could thank you all individually by name for being so welcoming, kind and supportive. I have to admit I was more than a little discouraged after receiving the first post on this topic but you have all made me feel so welcome. Some made me laugh, some made me cry and I just hope you all know how heartwarming your support has been. Just saying thank you doesn't seem to be enough for all of you "making it all better".


Thank you so much for starting this thread. I've enjoyed it as it has been light hearted, and also funny in some replies.

Oh I nearly forgot.......welcome to the Forum. You will love it.


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

grammabob said:


> I wish I could thank you all individually by name for being so welcoming, kind and supportive. I have to admit I was more than a little discouraged after receiving the first post on this topic but you have all made me feel so welcome. Some made me laugh, some made me cry and I just hope you all know how heartwarming your support has been. Just saying thank you doesn't seem to be enough for all of you "making it all better".


I posted after only reading the first few pages.....so here I go again! 
grammabob, thanks for starting this thread and welcome to KP, you're going to love it here! Especially when you read some posts that are so funny, you actually cry laughing! True story, I have had to stop drinking coffee while reading KP, after several snorts of laughter have watered my keyboard....LOL!!!
My quirks are: 
Never following a pattern....always lots of 'tweaking' going on!
Counting my stitches as I knit (in my head, but I'm sure my lips move....)
Going out with cable needles in my hair. I know I'm not the only one, but once I went to the corner shop with a pair of embroidery scissors tucked under my hairband......


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

I really enjoyed this topic. But I have seen a disturbing trend in a number of topics. Somebody gives a no answer that merely carps at someone else's answer, bur doesn't answer the question. This is supposed to be a fun forum, not an outlet for your venom, so either bypass the question if you're not interested in it or chill out. Lighten up, okay?


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

marykelly said:


> I really enjoyed this topic. But I have seen a disturbing trend in a number of topics. Somebody gives a no answer that merely carps at someone else's answer, bur doesn't answer the question. This is supposed to be a fun forum, not an outlet for your venom, so either bypass the question if you're not interested in it or chill out. Lighten up, okay?


I don't see venom in this thread. I see a discussion with different ideas.


----------



## rdejam (Jul 30, 2012)

In some religions, it is considered too proud to attempt perfection so they make a deliberate mistake to prove to their god that they are not perfect. In Islam, for example, they believe "Only Allah is perfect" so they put at least 1 intentional mistake into their tapestries so they don't tempt fate.

I imagine this is grammabob's thinking.

Me, personally, I think if you can't see the mistake from 20 feet, it's a design element.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

I have seen a great many projects posted on this site, that look absolutely beautiful. Some have such perfect stitches. I'm very envious, because in all my years of crafting things, be it sewing soft sculptured dolls, knitting, crocheting, making wedding cakes, or wedding bouquets, I have never made anything close to perfect. Not that I hadn't tried. It is always my intention to do things to the best of my ability, but it turns out, that I am not one of those, "It has to be perfect or I will do it over & over again till it is," kind of people. If I thought that way, I just wouldn't even try, & nothing would ever get done. If it looks pretty, and I've done the best job I could do, then I'm fine with it.
In my mind, when a project is done, it's perfect.....warts and all.... 
I'm just happy with the best I can do. And glad God gave me the skills I do have to create that things I can. Some day when I find the time, I will post pictures of some of my older crafts, like my dolls, and wedding bouquets....I am proud of my work. :thumbup: 

Is it considered a quirk when you don't care that your project isn't perfect?


----------



## CathyG13 (Mar 1, 2013)

Colorado knits said:


> I don't see venom in this thread. I see a discussion with different ideas.


It was the first post after the thread began that got everyone's attention.


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Goldengate said:


> I meant we should always do our best, not presume that our efforts will offend God because of our striving.


As i read your first comment, Ijust *knew that you meant it more lighthearted than our fonts make things appear. I have done a few projects without mistakes (thanks to frogg. ing and tinking), but perfect? Hardly! Tension will always have something looking a bit different.

My quirks are unseen. I need my yarn and my tools to be 'just so' before I start each row. Everything has to be placed appropriately with nothing crossing each other - especially if I'm working with more than one ball of yarn at a time. Then there is that my hands have to be surgery clean. Yes, we all wash our hands - but, if, heaven forbid, I've gotten a cup of coffee right after washing them, I'll wash my hands again, and likely will wipe them off again between rows. Left over habit from cross-stitching or just germ phobic?*


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Goldengate said:


> I meant we should always do our best, not presume that our efforts will offend God because of our striving.


As i read your first comment, Ijust *knew* that you meant it more lighthearted than our fonts make things appear. I have done a few projects without mistakes (thanks to frogging and tinking), but perfect? Hardly! Tension will always have something looking a bit different.

My quirks are unseen. I need my yarn and my tools to be 'just so' before I start each row. Everything has to be placed appropriately with nothing crossing each other - especially if I'm working with more than one ball of yarn at a time. Then there is that my hands have to be surgery clean. Yes, we all wash our hands - but, if, heaven forbid, I've gotten a cup of coffee right after washing them, I'll wash my hands again, and likely will wipe them off again between rows. Left over habit from cross-stitching or just germ phobic?


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

Patsy Ruth said:


> One of my biggest quirks is spending almost as much time on KP as I do on my knitting. But aren't we having fun?
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome grammabob


I can relate to that! :lol: I want to check out about everything in KP, so, I find myself online for quite awhile. :roll: :lol:


----------



## medusa (Nov 20, 2012)

grammabob said:


> Mine is when I'm working on a project and get almost finished and know I haven't made any mistakes I will purposely put in a backward stitch because I believe only God can make something perfect. Just a little quirk I've done for years. But I always put it somewhere where it won't show.


I always include an incorrect stitch in my work because I know I am not perfect. Let me add a great big "WELCOME TO KP"!!


----------



## Bellarose (Feb 28, 2011)

grammabob said:


> Mine is when I'm working on a project and get almost finished and know I haven't made any mistakes I will purposely put in a backward stitch because I believe only God can make something perfect. Just a little quirk I've done for years. But I always put it somewhere where it won't show.


I could only hope my knitting and crochet would be perfect! I am capable of making many other "mistakes" along the way each day!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

grammabob said:


> Mine is when I'm working on a project and get almost finished and know I haven't made any mistakes I will purposely put in a backward stitch because I believe only God can make something perfect. Just a little quirk I've done for years. But I always put it somewhere where it won't show.


Welcome! My quirk is counting in multiples of 5 or 10 when I am doing a straight knit or straight purl row that has a lot of stitches. Helps me keep track of the correct number of stitches.
Really enjoyed this topic, didn't realize knitter's kept their needles in so many different places!!


----------



## Micromegas (May 22, 2012)

I don't, but I taught a friend to knit, and though she is right-handed, her left hand wanted to 'throw' the yarn. I told her whatever works for her is right!


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

I knit faster if I think I'll run out of wool before the end. I don't know why.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

grammabob said:


> Mine is when I'm working on a project and get almost finished and know I haven't made any mistakes I will purposely put in a backward stitch because I believe only God can make something perfect. Just a little quirk I've done for years. But I always put it somewhere where it won't show.


I am given to understand that native artisan's practice the same "quirk". The premise behind it is that the spirit of the piece will be trapped in a perfect piece, there must be a flaw in it to allow the spirit its freedom.

I have many quirks, I mentally count each stitch (just like I count stairs - I have 14 to my bedroom, I never miss a stair cuz I always know which one I'm on), I leave a flow provided it is in an inoffensive place


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

Katsch said:


> My knitting quirk is I like to put my knitting down ready for a right side row


Me too!


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

tanyastreasures said:


> I knit with my left straight needle held under my left arm. I started doing it when I was taking the bus and didn't want to hit the people beside me with my needles. That way, I just have to watch my right needle.


In the north of the UK knitting is done by holding the right needle between your right arm and your body, this free's up your right hand to throw the yarn. Therefore needles were always sold long in the north but short in the south as they knit in a different way.


----------



## FunnyGrandma (Jan 1, 2013)

GrandmaBob - Sweet thought and good for you. Pay no mind to anyone who found something negative to say .. we are supposed to be able to talk, vent, help, encourage, seek answers, and amuse. Aren't we? You know the old saying? "If you can't say something nice, well, then......."


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

rdejam said:


> Me, personally, I think if you can't see the mistake from 20 feet, it's a design element.


Me too!


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

I use my left thumb to wrap the yarn around my needle when I purl - weird but fast!


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I like to cast on even numbers when ever possible. I know, Weirdo. Also, even God doesn't do perfect work. He created man, and we are FAR from perfect! I can THINK I did a piece with no errors. But, generally I just don't SEE the error....til I bind off. 

It is a fun topic. I get tired of snide remarks and have been staying very far away lately.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, not sure it's a quirk, but, I knit a row and then read from my book until the chapter ends or there's a good stopping place, repeating this cycle until I have to do something else or finish the knitting or book.


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

knitwitgalaxy said:


> Me too, & according to others I don't hold the yarn correctly but my gauge is correct & I I am fast & comfortable doing it "my way"!!


Your way is the right way, it's what works for you and the proof is the the pudding( your finished work).


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

sseidel said:


> Your way is the right way, it's what works for you and the proof is the the pudding( your finished work).


I have to agree. Who has the right to say if someone else is wrong or right? Just because someone doesn't hold their needles the way the learn how books say they should, does not mean that person is wrong. I don't hold the needles and yarn the way the books say, nor do I cast on the way they say as all were too awkward for me and I found my own way. No one should criticize another person just because they do not do things the way the person who criticized does.


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Katsch said:


> My knitting quirk is I like to put my knitting down ready for a right side row


Me too! Me too! :lol:


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

onegrannygoose said:


> the amish do that


So do the Mennonites.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Katsch said:


> My knitting quirk is I like to put my knitting down ready for a right side row


Yes, I like doing that as well. Sometimes I need to do it in a hurry, that is when I make mistakes!


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Patsy Ruth said:


> One of my biggest quirks is spending almost as much time on KP as I do on my knitting. But aren't we having fun?
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome grammabob


I am right there with you and I agree we are having fun!


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes it is so nice to chat to people from around the world. It reminds me how similar we all are.


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Why do some KPers belabor the fact that someone made an unkind remark, perceived or otherwise? My approach is to ignore it and move on.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

Native American Indians did the same thing. I always thought it was a nice tradition. Good for you in your "quirkiness"....Goldengate - you need to relax some


----------



## marykelly (Oct 9, 2012)

rderemer said:


> Why do some KPers belabor the fact that someone made an unkind remark, perceived or otherwise? My approach is to ignore it and move on.


Why do some KPers feel the need to make unkind or personal remarks rather than answering the question or adding interesting material to the topic?


----------



## Linsmom (Sep 21, 2012)

One time when I went to a mennonite market, and was admiring their beautiful quilts, one of the ladies approached me and asked me if I could find the mistake. I assured her that in such masterpieces, there could be no mistakes. But she told me that they always put one mistake in each quilt (intentionally), because "Only God is perfect."


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

Marykelly and rderemer. Hi. I couldn't agree more. Let's keep the meanness and uncaring out of KP.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

aussiefletch49 said:


> I knit faster if I think I'll run out of wool before the end. I don't know why.


HaHa This sounds like me.


----------



## JeanBlain (Mar 21, 2013)

marykelly said:


> Why do some KPers feel the need to make unkind or personal remarks rather than answering the question or adding interesting material to the topic?


Touché :thumbup:


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

marykelly said:


> Why do some KPers feel the need to make unkind or personal remarks rather than answering the question or adding interesting material to the topic?


Better question!


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Grammabob, I think that is something many quilters do. It is sort of a signature. Then people can spend time looking for the quirk. I think it is rather charming. However, I aspire to be a good enough knitter that I have to think about adding a "mistake". Most of the time I am trying to hide mine!!!!



grammabob said:


> Mine is when I'm working on a project and get almost finished and know I haven't made any mistakes I will purposely put in a backward stitch because I believe only God can make something perfect. Just a little quirk I've done for years. But I always put it somewhere where it won't show.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey, another Jax girl here. We lived in Orange Park when my husband was in the Navy, stationed at Cecil Field. I loved it there. My kids went to high school there and then on to Florida colleges. Always thought I'd retire around there--so what the heck am I doing in Oregon????? Anyway, I can knit here just as well as in Florida, so I'm happy.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Mercygirl76 said:


> Me, too. But I have gotten quirky about buying wool. I tend to buy an odd number of skeins/hanks when buying wool with no pattern in mind. Even if I pick up say 4, I'll think "better get 1 more, just in case." Always ends up an odd number.


I like your philosophy. Buy one extra just in case. I do that too. And sometimes the just in case skein is a real Godsend, but mostly I end up with single skeins. But that is a good thing. I make doll clothes or add them as trim or stripes in other things. I consider it stash enhancement.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

janmary said:


> Mine is that it seems every time I knit a baby cardigan with tiny needles i will find a tiny hole and Its not a dropped stitch and there is only one. So I embroider a daisy with the hole as the center and call it my signature. Go figure???


Such a great idea. I am going to "borrow" it. I will probably have many daisies on my projects from now on!!!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

My Knitting quirk. Where to start. I always have one WIP going in each room and in my car too. I carry extra yarn and needles everywhere as you never know when someone might want to learn. I keep all my SMALL bits and parts in a large bag and in the spring put them out for the birds to use in their nest building. 
I knit when ever I have a second to do so. Stuck in Traffic, I will be knitting, at the doctors, at work during lunch, sitting with the grands, going to concerts (the grands), at parties,weddings and yes I have been know to knit in funeral calling hours but only if the person there was a knitter. My Aunt passed not long ago and all the woman and 2 men sat in the viewing room, knitting and chatting as my Aunt would have wanted. 
I also make sure to add a very small cable to the back of everything I knit. Even if it is not part of the pattern.


----------



## cjcustomcreations (Jun 13, 2013)

aussiefletch49 said:


> I knit faster if I think I'll run out of wool before the end. I don't know why.


Had to laugh at this one! Had a friend waaaaaay back in high school (when gas was 19 cents a gal) who was always running low on gas and drove faster to get to the station before she ran out!!


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Deb-Babbles said:


> My Knitting quirk. Where to start. I always have one WIP going in each room and in my car too. I carry extra yarn and needles everywhere as you never know when someone might want to learn. I keep all my SMALL bits and parts in a large bag and in the spring put them out for the birds to use in their nest building.
> I knit when ever I have a second to do so. Stuck in Traffic, I will be knitting, at the doctors, at work during lunch, sitting with the grands, going to concerts (the grands), at parties,weddings and yes I have been know to knit in funeral calling hours but only if the person there was a knitter. My Aunt passed not long ago and all the woman and 2 men sat in the viewing room, knitting and chatting as my Aunt would have wanted.
> 
> I also make sure to add a very small cable to the back of everything I knit. Even if it is not part of the pattern.


I loved reading your knitting "quirks", they made me smile. The worst thing in the world is to have some free time to knit and not have a project with you.

:thumbup:


----------



## sseidel (Apr 20, 2012)

Juleen said:


> Well, not sure it's a quirk, but, I knit a row and then read from my book until the chapter ends or there's a good stopping place, repeating this cycle until I have to do something else or finish the knitting or book.


Great time management idea... I think I will try it.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

sseidel said:


> I loved reading your knitting "quirks", they made me smile. The worst thing in the world is to have some free time to knit and not have a project with you.
> 
> :thumbup:


Thanks. Must take advantage of every moment I have. OCD on loads of things.


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

I've never had the problem of getting through a project without making a mistake, so I've never added one on purpose. 
I don't know that I have a knitting quirk, but perhaps it's something that seems natural to me and someone else would think it was a quirk.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

My quirk is being perfect. If I find a mistake I frog and frog until I get it right.


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

Just came up against another one of my quirks. I don't do fringe. On woven garments I do but on knitted garments I don't . I think fringe is a way for manufacturers to sell you another ball or skein of yarn. In the case of shawls several extra balls or skeins. A well knitted garment in the right weight of yarn does not need it.


----------

